# Life Straw



## SimeaseDream (Oct 10, 2008)

I'm wondering where I can find some. You stick one side in water and drink from the other end. It will filter 1 liter of water a day for a year! If I remember correctly, they were relatively cheap. Anyone know?


----------



## dilligaf (Oct 17, 2008)

lifestraw.com


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

Lots of companies have come out with these to aid in African I read. There was another besides Lifestraw that seemed to have better filtration properties but the name escapes me at the time.


----------



## JeepHammer (Oct 10, 2008)

Keep an eye out for stuff like Coast Guard certification and other certifications, there are a LOT of fakers out there that do little or nothing to treat the water!

For several years, Colloidal silver was the big fad for a while but it's virtually worthless as a purification agent, and it IS WORTHLESS sold as a pour through (or draw through) filter since it works so slowly...
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Colloidal_silver


----------



## petedewd (Jun 23, 2011)

dilligaf said:


> lifestraw.com


OK, rather than start a new post I dug this thread up from a while ago. I hope people don't mind. I've been to the lifestraw site and it doesn't seem you can buy them in the USA.

I see them for sale in Australia?

There are other straw products on the market, some look even better than this one (but very expensive in some cases), but I think this one has the best pedigree. Does anyone own one and how did you buy it?


----------



## petedewd (Jun 23, 2011)

*Bump*

Anyone? 

I was checking out vids on youtube and need one more than ever! Some guy drinks cow poop. If not I guess I go with that aquastraw...


----------



## McGyverish (Feb 7, 2010)

I am interested in the straw filters for emergency situations. However from what I have read on other water posts. These straws still should be used in conjunction with other water purification techniques and should not be relied upon to drink straight from a cow pond.
I personally don't have experience with these straws but I would like to get more input from those of you that have.
In an emergency you cant't afford to make matters worse by making yourself sick.


----------

